# He wasn't for sale...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I went to buy some stuff for the babies today at like always, I stoped to look at the parrots. They had two cute female tiels and one male...The male was A SWEETHART! He learned to mimick me in the 5 mins we spend together. I also gave him a head and belly rub which he LOVED! He really didn't want to go back so I was strongly considering taking him home but when I asked they said he's already sold and the person hasn't picked him yet... I sadly had to watch him call after me when I put him back. He was such a sweet little boy!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

ohhh Aly how sad  I bet if he wasn't sold he would have been coming home with you


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> ohhh Aly how sad  I bet if he wasn't sold he would have been coming home with you


YES he would have! 
I am ready for him, just would have had to buy the cage. It was so sad Laura! I should have never held him. He was such a good mimicker too!!! Learned so fast! I hope he goes to a good home.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh man, that's so sad!!  But your perfect baby will come along sooner or later.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> YES he would have!
> I am ready for him, just would have had to buy the cage. It was so sad Laura! I should have never held him. He was such a good mimicker too!!! Learned so fast! I hope he goes to a good home.


I feel bad for you  I know how much your ready  was he a normal? how old do you think he was?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I feel bad for you  I know how much your ready  was he a normal? how old do you think he was?


He looked more like a normal gray but his grey was VERY light colored and he had these reverse black patches on his wings (like a suit..lol), gorgeous yellow head and nice round bright orange patches! SO SOFT TOO!!!
He was less than a year old. I would say that he just passed six months or so.



Bea said:


> Oh man, that's so sad!!  But your perfect baby will come along sooner or later.


I hope so...it just wasn't meant to be I guess.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe he was a male pearl who's lost his spots already. Who knows!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> He looked more like a normal gray but his grey was VERY light colored and he had these reverse black patches on his wings (like a suit..lol), gorgeous yellow head and nice round bright orange patches! SO SOFT TOO!!!
> He was less than a year old. I would say that he just passed six months or so.
> 
> 
> ...


He sounds wonderful, but your right it just wasn't meant to be, yours is still out there waiting for you


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh well...just needed to vent..noane else gets it..lol
I think it'll be intresting to add a male tiel to the flock.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Oh well...just needed to vent..noane else gets it..lol
> I think it'll be intresting to add a male tiel to the flock.


its hard for others that don't have the love for birds to get it...lol My daughter and I went to the grocery store tonight and I was picking out parsley, green beans etc and my daughter just looks at me and says Yup Mommy loves her birds...lol it was to cute 

Now that i know I have a male and female I am really excited about it looking forward to Ollie gets older it will be interesting to see what he is like


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> its hard for others that don't have the love for birds to get it...lol My daughter and I went to the grocery store tonight and I was picking out parsley, green beans etc and my daughter just looks at me and says Yup Mommy loves her birds...lol it was to cute
> 
> Now that i know I have a male and female I am really excited about it looking forward to Ollie gets older it will be interesting to see what he is like


lol- mine are on my shopping list all the time! 
I can't wait for my second baby!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I can't wait for my second baby!


I have no doubt it will be sooner then later....LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I have no doubt it will be sooner then later....LOL



HEHE...knowing me it could be anytime..I tend to do make spur of the moment decisions but it's always worked out so far. I don't want to just pick a day and say, ok today, I'm getting the tiel. I just want to keep going until one really catches my eye. I have a question though.

Do most males like belly rubs? Baby is EXTREMLY tame but doesn't like belly rubs. This one in the store LOVE them and let me scratch his belly before his head...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not sure if its because Ollie is young or maybe its a male thing but Ollie lets me rub him everywhere belly , feet, head, back and he absolutely loves when I rub his beak...lol don't ask me why. If I try to rub Georgies belly she nips me...hehe she has never let me rub her belly.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I am not sure if its because Ollie is young or maybe its a male thing but Ollie lets me rub him everywhere belly , feet, head, back and he absolutely loves when I rub his beak...lol don't ask me why. If I try to rub Georgies belly she nips me...hehe she has never let me rub her belly.


Yeah...I don't know. Baby LOVES head and beak rubs. She lets me do pretty much anything except rub her belly. The only thing she lets me do is kiss her belly.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I never would of thought of giving a tiel belly rubs!  I stick to head scratches. Bailee likes when i rub the sides of his beak.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I never would of thought of giving a tiel belly rubs!  I stick to head scratches. Bailee likes when i rub the sides of his beak.


Yup, anywhere on the face and neck- mine loves it when I do her tiel, the sides of her beak, under her chin, her cheek spots (ears)...spoiled brats..then she thinks trying to pick on my hair is returning the favor...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Yup, anywhere on the face and neck- mine loves it when I do her tiel, the sides of her beak, under her chin, her cheek spots (ears)...spoiled brats..then she thinks trying to pick on my hair is returning the favor...


Cookie actually rips my hair out! Ouch! I don't mind so much when it's my leg hair, lmao, but head hair i would rather keep.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Cookie actually rips my hair out! Ouch! I don't mind so much when it's my leg hair, lmao, but head hair i would rather keep.


LOL! Baby is also my constant reminder of when I need to shave my legs..lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Georgie is always picking at the hair on Ian's face...hehe maybe she is saying you need a shave


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww i'm sorry you had to leave him there. You will find another cutie just you watch.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats too bad  Did the people buy him already? I would tell them if they don't pick him up you will take him. Iam sure your perfect cockatiel is out there somewhere. Keep us updated on your search.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Thats too bad  Did the people buy him already? I would tell them if they don't pick him up you will take him. Iam sure your perfect cockatiel is out there somewhere. Keep us updated on your search.


Thanks everyone. I did try to see if I could still buy him..they said he was already sold and the couple is coming to get him later that day-they went to buy a cage...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Thanks everyone. I did try to see if I could still buy him..they said he was already sold and the couple is coming to get him later that day-they went to buy a cage...


I hope it wasn't an impulse buy for them. That would be a shame if he's going into a family just because they thought he was cute and not because they were actually looking for a tiel.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I hope it wasn't an impulse buy for them. That would be a shame if he's going into a family just because they thought he was cute and not because they were actually looking for a tiel.


It sure sounded like it...they left him there to buy a cage...so that doesn't say much..But then again, Baby was an impulse buy for me as well and it was the best thing I ever did! I am not afraid to admit when I brought her home three years ago I knew NOTHING about cockatiels. I just knew she was meant for me!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> It sure sounded like it...they left him there to buy a cage...so that doesn't say much..But then again, Baby was an impulse buy for me as well and it was the best thing I ever did! I am not afraid to admit when I brought her home three years ago I knew NOTHING about cockatiels.


True! I guess impulse buys work out for the best in some cases. In general i don't think buying pets on impulse is the best way to go about it though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> True! I guess impulse buys work out for the best in some cases. In general i don't think buying pets on impulse is the best way to go about it though.


Me either. I have to say this just happen to REALLY work out for the best but I would never recommend that someone do what I did. But then again, if I were to do it again, I wouldn't change a thing!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I could have impulse bought a lot of things but commen sence got me out of it. Like do i have enough room for another little budgie. Could i quarentine him. A lot of things told me not to buy another one. So is still have a flock of 5. Probably be shot if i took home another animal to lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I could have impulse bought a lot of things but commen sence got me out of it. Like do i have enough room for another little budgie. Could i quarentine him. A lot of things told me not to buy another one. So is still have a flock of 5. Probably be shot if i took home another animal to lol.


It's not something that I normally do and I did have the money, space and time for a tiel so it wasn't an issue. It worked out great for me and Baby but I just wouldn't recommend people do what I did.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike was kind of an impule buy. I seen a cockatiel and wanted it. I asked my parents and they said no. I convinced my parents and we went to pick a cockatiel. I did not get the first one I seen the first day I went to look at them. When I went with my dad I did get Spike which was the first one I picked out, even though I looked at three others. Spike is great though, I never thought a bird could be so loving


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I did research cockatiels for a month before I got one though. I can get pretty obsesed sometimes


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I did research cockatiels for a month before I got one though. I can get pretty obsesed sometimes


lol- Spike wasn't an impulse buy at all. You saw a tiel, did research and then got it. Mine was the complete opposite-went in for budgie food and came out with a tiel on my shoulder...then went and got a cage.. There was NO way I could leave her!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

sadly I have to say most of my purchases are impulse buys...lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

To be honest i was going for love bird. I found a breeder that could ship and had a cutie pie ready for us. Then a tiel breeder showed up here in town and everything changed. If she never showed up i would not have my tiels.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I know how you feel baby about not getting something you really liked the neighbors dog had puppies and Iam attached to a little black and white one here is the photo of my Mom holding him http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/1032473428/ I want him so bad. A new dog park just opened and my dog Bandit's leg is not good so no more dog park for him, short walks only


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Spike please stay on topic.  You can talk about dogs in the Off Topic section. This thread is about Aly seeing a tiel she liked and not being able to get it.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Umm Bea i think Spike IS on topic. Other people were sharing how they wanted something, and she was sharing hers and it happened to be about a dog. 

Anyways. Ya i was aiming to get a P'let and i ended up with two tiels.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The dog just jumped out at me obviously. Remember that this is a forum and not a chat room, try to stay on topic wherever possible.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Spike please stay on topic.  You can talk about dogs in the Off Topic section. This thread is about Aly seeing a tiel she liked and not being able to get it.


I was just letting baby know that I know how she felt (seeing something she liked and not being able to get it).


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes, i know, it was the adding a photo and talking about your current dog that jumped out at me. For things like that, post in Off Topic so people can comment on them properly. 

Aly, have you spotted anymore hopeful tiels in need of a home?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Aly, have you spotted anymore hopeful tiels in need of a home?


Nope..no luck yet. I've been working (ALOT) trying to save some money and pay some other stuff so I haven't really gotten a chance to go and look either...This weekend I'll try again though. My goal is the end of September the latest.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

See, if i had made my mind up that i was getting a tiel, i would be on extreme search mode!  Dropping into every pet shop, ringing everyone listed in the phone book, etc. You're much more patient than i am!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> See, if i had made my mind up that i was getting a tiel, i would be on extreme search mode!  Dropping into every pet shop, ringing everyone listed in the phone book, etc. You're much more patient than i am!


lol- I'm not patient at all. Just have to get certain things out of the way before taking that responsibility. It's a long story but I should be good to go by the end of August/mid September. Then the search is on! Also, I want to get one that stands out like Baby did. There are alot of tiels for sale here, I just have to have that connection..hard to explain.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> lol- I'm not patient at all. Just have to get certain things out of the way before taking that responsibility. It's a long story but I should be good to go by the end of August/mid September. Then the search is on! Also, I want to get one that stands out like Baby did. There are alot of tiels for sale here, I just have to have that connection..hard to explain.


Well you better stay out of the petstores till end of Aug/Mid September then ...hehe


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww it is amazing how you can get attached to a bird


----------

